# Nikon Announces Z30



## josephandrews222 (Jun 29, 2022)

Nikon Z 30 | Mirrorless Camera for Creators, Vlogging and Streaming


The Nikon Z 30 is a mirrorless camera designed for the creator, vlogger and streamer. Features include 4K video, a flip-out touchscreen, reliable autofocus, convenient controls and more.



www.nikonusa.com





It makes no sense to me that Canon, in its apparent refusal to continue development of all things M and EF-M, plans to surrender the APS-C sensor/tiny body market to its competitors.

No sense at all. None.

And yes I sound like a broken record.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 30, 2022)

The Z30 is pretty much the exact size and design (no evf!!!!) I wish to have as a 2nd RF body. I would like it to have a full frame sensor, though. 
With the R3 sensor the physical shutter could be left out as well.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 1, 2022)

High quality primes and zooms, "affordable" teles, Z9, Z30...
Nikon seems to be on the way back!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 1, 2022)

It's a rehash of the 2-year old Z50 that doesn't have sensor cleaning or a shutter over the sensor. Must be fun changing lenses in the field.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's a rehash of the 2-year old Z50 that doesn't have sensor cleaning or a shutter over the sensor. Must be fun changing lenses in the field.


If there's one thing I hate about my Leica M, it's the lack of auto sensor cleaning .
Never had to manually clean an EOS sensor in 6 years, not even on the EOS R !
Yet, I must confess some Nikon offers are really tempting...


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 4, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's a rehash of the 2-year old Z50 that doesn't have sensor cleaning or a shutter over the sensor. Must be fun changing lenses in the field.


You think a Z30 user is going to change lenses in the field...or even at home?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 4, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> You think a Z30 user is going to change lenses in the field...or even at home?


Probably much the same as an M-series user, but at least the M series has sensor cleaning as do the cheap rebels.


----------

